# 6 Pigeons need good home in Las Vegas.



## xtinaboi (Jun 2, 2009)

hello, i resued 6 pigeons with broken wings, and i'm trying to find a good home for them, because right now they are living in my condo, and i'm not supose to have them at all, i already got in touble for feeding the pigeons outside, imagine if they found out that i have 6 pigeons living inside, i would get in alot of trouble ;( so to avoid that, i'm trying to find a place for them, even if it's only short term, at least i will have enough time to figure out where they can go, and to make things even more interesting, i have 2 pigeons currently sitting on eggs, so if anything i can't do anything until the eggs are hatched.... which will only be 2 weeks from now, but if you know anything or can do anything to help it will be sooo great  thanks....

Paris Lo

http://ParisLo.com


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I would suggest sending the member in the following links a pm and ask him for the name and number of the pigeon sanctuary he mentions in the second link. Click on his name then choose the send a private message to ruktnme option. 
Perhaps they can assist you. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=390144&postcount=4
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=390351&postcount=5

Please let us know how things go.

Cindy


----------

